# stuffed ear but clear nose ?!?



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I have two stuffed feeling ears, but my nose is clear. Such a strange feeling. It's gone on for 2+ days. I don't ever remember having a stuffed ear so long--other than being sick with an ear infection (unfortunately I am the rare adult that gets them). I am not sick now, but I have had some seasonal allergies. I've had seasonal allergies all my life and this has never happened before.

I hear a bit of buzzing in one ear and sometimes have felt a little off balance. I saw an experienced natural medicine-oriented nurse yesterday. She says I do not have ear infections. Mostly she had ideas to help clear my sinuses.

I'm curious if anyone else has had this happen and what has helped.

Thanks!


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

That happens to me. Sometimes just flushing out the ear wax helps. Other than that, it seems like it's something to just wait out.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Annie, I've had the ear wax experience, but I know that's not what this one is since the nurse looked in my ears. It's good to hear waiting it out has gotten you there.


----------



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

I always have this problem. Frequently at night, my right ear would feel itchy and it was as if something is crawling inside or has liquid in it. I would use q-tip to clean it but its already clean. Know what is strange? I seem to always get ear infection during October and July then I'd get sick if untreated.

I had serious ear infection when I was 2 1/2 and that led to serious high fever and I became deaf/hard of hearing (NOT REGRETTING THOUGH). So, I think I've always had ear infection during or little after allergy season. My right ear have started itching these past few days and I'm keeping myself prepared.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, and the neti-pot. Personally, I find it clogs my ears more, so I've given up on it, but I guess that's a positional thing? However, my husband uses it when his allergies flare and he says it's quite helpful.

Also, you could try head/neck/shoulder massage. I know it sounds weird, but when my muscles get all bunched up, I start getting dizzy spells, so it must affect my ears. Couldn't hurt, anyway


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks all. My ear is doing much better today. I think the hot compresses right in front of it really help.

It started ringing early in the morning when my allergies got worse. That was freaking me out. I did the compresses. Ate some protein, took emergen-C, echnaicea, and elderberry--wanting to give my body what it need to fight any possible infection--and went back to sleep. It was much better when I woke up and has stayed that way.

Annie, I have had the experiences of both you and your husband with the neti-pot: it has helped with allergies, but it also seems to send stuff to my ears. So I'm pretty sparing with it now. Unfortunately. I guess everyone's sinus anatomy is different.

Interesting about the muscles bunching up leading to ear problems. I noticed yesterday a couple times when my stress level seemed to go up my ear got worse.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Im prone to get stuffed up ears when my allergies act up. Have you tried taking a decongestant? Usually If I take a decongestant I start feeling crackling and popping and usually in a day or so my ears feel so much better. I also dont have nasal issues with my allergies, just my ears, bags under eyes and occassionally if really bad slightly burning eyes. My hcp calls them "silent allergies" because they arnt the typical sneezing/congested sympotms everybody associates with allegies yet my nasal passages are red/bumpy from it.


----------

